# Expiry date for fining agents?



## Winegirl (Feb 18, 2012)

So I recently acquired some more used wine making equipment. In the box of goodies was some chitosan and isinglass. The packages say Winexpert, but no expiry date on them. Any idea how long they would be good for, should I just toss them?


----------



## Flem (Feb 18, 2012)

Without knowing how old they are, it's hard to say whether they are good or not. There's agood chance that they are okay. For as inexpensive as they are, I would just toss them and get new if you need them. IMO


----------



## BMac (Feb 18, 2012)

Agreed, for the sake of a few dollars, I'd rather play it safe and buy new one.


----------



## almargita (Feb 18, 2012)

I buy Chisosan & Kieosol in the liter bottles, no indication of any date to expire on any of the bottles?? As long as they clear my wine, I'll continue to use them. Lot of the chems are available in bulk packaging to save money, never noticed any date on any of them as to when they would no longer be any good.........

Al


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 18, 2012)

Bentonite and sparkolloid are basically clay. When heated and introduced one is positive charged while the other in negatively charged. This causes sediment to adhere to the fining particles and drag them to the bottom. I doubt these have a shelf life as long as they are kept clean and dry until use.

Not sure about those above 2 mentioned. Just FYI


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 18, 2012)

glad this topic was raised....i bought at auction some wine related materials two yrs ago and it included some clearing agents like Kieosol...i never paid them much heed because i do not use clearing agents....i think there is 12-15 small plastic bottles of these...they may be 16-24 oz...i just dont know...if anyone would like them you can have them free if you are in the area...or just pay shipping if you want them.....they have not been opened....and i cannot detail anything else about their history..just pm if you would like them


----------



## Winegirl (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your quick replies.


----------

